# C. kentuckiense



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2010)

Here is the _C. kentuckiense_ clump shown in a previous thread finally in flower. This is its second year growing at this location, so while it is doing well so far, there is no guarantee that it will continue to do so. After six years of playing around with Cyps in this climate finally I seem to have found a way to keep at least some happy and this guy is leading the way.

The whole plant with a total of three growths and three blooms. Last year it had two much smaller growths and no blooms.







The flowers. Two have a few not-so-bad lip warts, but definitely visible. 






The petals may twist more and the color may darken a bit over the next couple days since this is the first day of flowering. The cream colored lip is pretty common while ivory is more scarce. I'll post more shots if it changes significantly.






I believe this plant was sourced via Europe by the vendor I bought it through. Not a cheap purchase! I must say I'm pleased so far and very interested to see how it grows over the summer. In the past I was very careful with fertilizer for fear of rot, but this year I'm gonna be a bit more aggressive since the plants are in a nearly pure bed of pumice. In years past I tried growing in pots with special media and cooling techniques and had just so-so results. This new technique seems more promising - time will tell.


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2010)

Fantastic Tom. Well done. Fingures crossed it continues to do well.

David


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2010)

Also very far from home!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2010)

awesome!! you make me want to get a blooming size plant of one of these


----------



## Dido (May 22, 2010)

Very beautifull plant. 

Like it very much, you did a great job


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2010)

You must not have any wind...


----------



## Jorch (May 22, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> awesome!! you make me want to get a blooming size plant of one of these



Same here.. Tom and Joe are the two biggest enabler!!! I am really tempted to get a kentuckinense, although I know it's not cheap!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2010)

I can't wait until mine forms multiple flowers! I'm very excited about this species.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> You must not have any wind...



Actually being next to the sea on an island it is windy here almost all the time! I have to stake all my plants or they get bent to the ground quickly. I'll post another shot of these in August or early September and you'll see the abuse they go through over the summer months...it ain't pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2010)

Ok -- that will be interesting.

You hide your stakes very well!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Well done Tom!!!


----------

